# Looking for Bindweed



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

This probably sounds strange, but I'm looking for bindweed leaves and/or flowers. Specifically Convolvulus arvensis. There's a website here that shows how to tell which is which: http://oregonstate.edu/dept/nursery-weeds/feature_articles/vines/vine_weeds.html

I recently came across a study that showed the plant has strong anti-tumor properties. My cat has lymphoma, and her tumors have gotten huge. The other herbs I've been giving her have been helping her otherwise. She's still happy and playful, she's just starting to resemble a bowling ball.

Earlier this year, my land was covered in bindweed, but by the time I saw that study it had all gone dormant. I couldn't find a trace of it! If anyone has some still growing, I'd be willing to pay you for the dried leaves.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you sure it is safe for cats?


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Maura said:


> Are you sure it is safe for cats?


I have no idea. The only studies involving animals have been rats. But I'm running out of things to try, it's only a matter of time before the tumors squeeze her intestines shut again. That was how we found out she was sick in the first place.


----------



## BlueRidgeFarms (Mar 23, 2014)

How much are you looking for? I'm sure I could find some, although with recent frosts I'm not sure how well it's still growing.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

BlueRidgeFarms said:


> How much are you looking for? I'm sure I could find some, although with recent frosts I'm not sure how well it's still growing.


Right now, roughly a sandwich bag's worth, if possible. Just enough to last until mine starts growing again in the spring.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeFarms (Mar 23, 2014)

Ellendra, I sent you a PM.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I do hope it is beneficial for your cat.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prednisone gave my dog relief for about a year.


----------

